# Petunia =(



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

I had her for a very short time, and I got super attached to her right away. She was a very fun girl who loved to cuddle. I did everything I could to try and save her, but I still feel so devestated. She will definitely be missed.  RIP Miss Petunia.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You did all you could have done.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I am so sorry you did not have enough time with little Petunia. 

She was loved and cared for in her time with you. 

HUGS!


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is in a better place and is no longer suffering.
RIP Petunia
Hugs


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss  Even though you did only have her for a short time, you loved her, atleast she got that. I know you tried your best, but sometimes there isn't anything you can do. Now she's up in hedgie heaven running on her wheel eating all the mealworms she can! Hugs

RIP Petunia


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss - you were a great hedgie mamma and had so much love for your little girl.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh no! I was praying for her to get better. She was a beautiful girl.

Hugs


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Hang in there.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

RIP Petunia.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh Jen I am so so sorry that she wasn't able to pull through. I knew she was very weak but your update today gave me more hope.

You tried your best but alas it wasn't meant to be for her. Rest in peace little Petunia you will be missed.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry!! All we can ask is to be loved. And she was.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am so sorry...I saw everything you were doing and really thought she'd be okay. She was definitely loved and knew it.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh no! I'm so, so sorry. We all know how much you cared for her and did everything possible in her time of need. Rest in Peace Petunia.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I've been following your Petunia threads, hoping that she would recover... but I'm so sorry for your loss. You did the most that anyone could have done in that situation <3


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

So sorry to read this. Hang in there.


----------

